# Trapped- Action Thread



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

The Trap Master reaches with his grisly hand for the vox-comm nearby him. "Hello subjects. I know all of your names, but my name isn't important. Lemog Juris, you're probably wondering why you're here. Well, I'll elaborate for you. You have sinned, and not acted as you should have. Indeed, you haven't entered a battle, yet I'm sure you know why you're here. Think back to the military academy. If you want to survive in your little group, I'd start telling your comrades why you're here."

The Trap Master threw the vox-comm away and thumbed through the files on his work bench. Reaching for a file marked "Mikal Crypt" he smiled, showing his yellow teeth, and grabbed the comm yet again. " Sergeant Mikal Crypt. Wondering why you're here? You think you're good under pressure, smart and good looking. I'm sure if you really have smarts you'll tell your new "friends" why you're here." The Trap Master reached for another file, a huge, bulking file, and talked once again into the vox-comm. "Matan Hilbore. Merely a Private in the Guard, and yet you've served your amount of wars. The battlefield must have had a mental effect on you, after all all that blood can be fearsome. I think you'll enjoy your time here, and if you don't, I know I will." The Trap Master grabbed the penultimate file on his desk, and took a quick read through before grabbing the Vox-Comm again. He smiled, and began his lecture yet again. "Private Jim Halverson. I have one question for you. What sort of a nickname is "Gomer"? Even though you call yourself "funny" and "simple" you still thrive for the battlefield. You have a lust to purge the xenos, and burn the heretic. Maybe I'll soothe that lust, while succeeding my lust."

"And finally, you Jill Ackers. Must have been strange for you to wake up in a room full of men. Well, let me assure you, it's about to get stranger. Assassination isn't an honourable profession is it? Well, let's hope you can survive this, without depression kicking in."

The Trap Master threw the last file to the ground and began his instructions. "Inside this warehouse I have placed "traps" which will test your mental strength and physical strength. Near each trap will be a vox-comm speaker, which I will use to communicate with you. Escape all of my traps, and you can go free. Live or die, it's up to you. Let the games begin." And with that The Trap Master turned towards his screens, and watched the game start.

(OOC: You should have a little time to introduce yourselves before the first trap. Make sure everyone has introduced themselves before reaching the speaker. Have fun guys!) :spiteful:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Jill looked around the room, clutching her head. What happened? Last she remembers, she was a safe distance away from the battlefield, crouching within an old, delapidated building, sniper-rifle in hand. When did she black out? She looked around the room. she wasn't alone.

A dim light cast shadows throughout the room, when the vox started to speak. She was scared. No, she was _terrified_. She curled up against the wall in fetal position, clutching her legs close to her chest. What was going to happen to her? She started to wimper, and even cry. She never asked for this! She felt so alone. So... cold.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lemog opened his eyes and wondered what had happened. He felt sick, but that was not the thing that bothered him. He looked around him and found that he was in a room, and that there were others in it. Suddenly a voice boomed out.

_*"Hello subjects. I know all of your names, but my name isn't important."*_

Subjects?

_*"Lemog Juris, you're probably wondering why you're here. Well, I'll elaborate for you. You have sinned, and not acted as you should have. Indeed, you haven't entered a battle, yet I'm sure you know why you're here. Think back to the militar..."*_

Lemog quickly reached for his las pistol located in his holster, but found it to be empty. _Damn it!_ he said quietly for himself. He had no choice but to keep listening.

*"...y academy. If you want to survive in your little group, I'd start telling your comrades why you're here."*

He looked around him to see how the others reacted, and saw that a few looked at him for a moment. But no one said anything as the thing kept talking. 

_*" Sergeant Mikal Crypt. Wondering why you're here? You think you're good under pressure, sma..."*_


----------



## megadeth251 (Jul 27, 2010)

Halverson reached for his lasgun, and found that it wasn't there. He grabbed for his laspistol. It wasn't there either.

"Well, shit."

He took in his surroundings. It looked like some sort of dungeon room.

And he wasn't alone. There were a few others in the room with him. He reached to his armor's shinplate...yes! The small boot knife was still there. Suddenly, he realized that the others here weren't any threat. He put the knife back. He'd need it later.

"Okay, what in the name a' hell is goin' on here?"

Halverson started to get scared. The last thing he had remembered was sitting in the bunker with his squad. Then suddenly, he'd blacked out. He remembered hearing a few lasgun shots.

He reached for his pack of cigarettes. They weren't there either. The only thing he had now was his flak armor, clothes, and boots. He had always loved cigarettes. And they weren't there any more.

And now there was only one thing he could think of.

"Ok, I didn't sign up for this s*it!"


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Mikal opened his eyes and looked around. He was in a dark room with just enough light to see, and he could see a few others in the room, a woman and two other guys. He stared at them closely trying to memorize their faces for future reference, and as he finished taking in the last person's details when the vox started. As the Trap Master listed off names he looked for the reactions of the other people to find out their names. *"Sergeant Mikal Crypt. Wondering why you're here? You think you're good under pressure, smart and good looking. I'm sure if you really have smarts you'll tell your new "friends" why you're here."* As the Trap Master said his name Mikal looked up to the vox. _"Well then I guess someone knows a lot about people"_ he thought as the vox ended.


----------

